# Emulador: gens e dgen consumindo 100% de CPU (resolvido)

## domus-br

Olá amigos,

Nao sei por qual motivo, mas estes emuladores para mega-drive estão consumindo recursos preciosos da CPU em torno de 99% a 100%, gostaria de saber uma forma de diminuir o uso desse processamento absurdo, que tem causado instabilidade nos jogos, e o som saindo picotado

utilizo:

dgen 

 *Quote:*   

> DGen/SDL version 1.23

 

gens

 *Quote:*   

> gens version 2.12-RC3

 

Config:

Sempron 2.400

512MB DDR

GF FX 5200 128-bit 128MB DDR

kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4

xorg 6.8.0-r4

nvidia-kernel 1.0.7167-r1

nvidia-glx 1.0.7167-r1

alsa - C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6

detalhe curioso que no zsnes (de super nintendo) o som nao picota, o game nao fica instavel, e nem consume tanto uso do cpu

grato

----------

## Vanquirius

Experimenta a versão com OpenGL do gens.

----------

## domus-br

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> Experimenta a versão com OpenGL do gens.

 

eu devo apanhar bastante pq o link ta em ingles, nao existe outro metodo pelo emerge? ou vou ter que compilar e fazer o make install na unha? tenho receio em bagunçaros binarios do gens ja existentes criados pelo emerge, eu tentei fazer uma gambiarra com uma ebuild daquele bugzilla la mas nao deu certo

----------

## Vanquirius

É só trocar na ebuild:

-SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/gens/gens-rc3.tar.gz"

+SRC_URI="http://www.telefonica.net/web2/wahwah69/gens-rc3.3-opengl.tar.gz"

Fazer ebuild gens-2.12b.ebuild digest, emerge gens.

----------

## domus-br

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> É só trocar na ebuild:
> 
> -SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/gens/gens-rc3.tar.gz"
> 
> +SRC_URI="http://www.telefonica.net/web2/wahwah69/gens-rc3.3-opengl.tar.gz"
> ...

 

ae, fiz conforme indicado, so que o link nao esta mais disponivel, ai que eu fiz...  entrei no tal topico de discussao que existe no link do bug, e vi que tinha uma versoa mais recente do gens-opengl, e a ebuild ficou assim

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/games-emulation/gens/gens-2.12b.ebuild,v 1.2 2005/03/26 04:21:24 mr_bones_ Exp $

inherit games eutils

DESCRIPTION="A Sega Genesis/CD/32X emulator"

HOMEPAGE="http://gens.consolemul.com/"

#SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/gens/gens-rc3.tar.gz"

SRC_URI="http://www.telefonica.net/web2/wahwah69/gens-rc3.5-opengl.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="virtual/libc

        >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.4*"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=dev-lang/nasm-0.98"

S=${WORKDIR}/GensForLinux

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

        dodoc AUTHORS BUGS README

        prepgamesdirs

}                                                
```

depois do  ebuild gens-2.12b.ebuild digest, fui dar um emerge gens, e olha o erro

```
bash-2.05b# emerge gens

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) games-emulation/gens-2.12b to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) gens-2.12b.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gens-2.12b

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gens-rc3.5-opengl.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gens-rc3.5-opengl.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gens-2.12b/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: games-emulation/gens-2.12b

>>> Install gens-2.12b into /var/tmp/portage/gens-2.12b/image/ category games-emulation

make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `install'.  Pare.

!!! ERROR: games-emulation/gens-2.12b failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 26, Exitcode 2

!!! make install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Será que deixei faltar algo, errei alguma coisa?

valeu

----------

## Matheus Villela

Isso da lentidão é normal de ocorrer em emuladores que não usam OpenGL mesmo, dependendo da performace 2D da placa de vídeo da pessoa roda bem.. em software "puro" ...ou não  :Razz: 

Isso ocorre pois o emulador geralmente(existem excessões) não pode saber que partes da tela foram atualizadas portanto acaba tendo que atualizar toda a tela(janela) a cada frame, o que é um gasto enorme, um jogo "comum" como puzzle bubble que é em soft puro roda muito bem em resolução alta por o que ter que atualizat ser bem menos do que uma tela inteira  :Razz: 

Quer sugestão?

Pega a versão em OpenGL e compila "localmente" mesmo se não houver necessidade de instalar pra múltiplos usuários, quando for colocado no portage corretamente aí tu instalas pelo portage  :Razz: 

----------

## domus-br

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Isso da lentidão é normal de ocorrer em emuladores que não usam OpenGL mesmo, dependendo da performace 2D da placa de vídeo da pessoa roda bem.. em software "puro" ...ou não 
> 
> Isso ocorre pois o emulador geralmente(existem excessões) não pode saber que partes da tela foram atualizadas portanto acaba tendo que atualizar toda a tela(janela) a cada frame, o que é um gasto enorme, um jogo "comum" como puzzle bubble que é em soft puro roda muito bem em resolução alta por o que ter que atualizat ser bem menos do que uma tela inteira 
> 
> Quer sugestão?
> ...

 

e ai Matheus sumido cara, blz?  apesar de ser meio averso a um metodo de compilação que nao seja o portage, tua dica fucnionoou, compilei na unha e foi de primeira, so um relato, o zsnes, fica perfeito aqui, talvez ele deve usar opengl  :Smile:    ja estava achando estranho uma configuração como a minha nao dar "conta" de um mero jogo de mega drive  :Twisted Evil:   agora a cpu foi para 10% no maximo de uso  :Cool:   :Laughing:    valeu mesmo

----------

## Vanquirius

Quanto ao Gens OpenGL, é verdade, o arquivo está dando 404.

Alternativa para o arquivo antigo, se alguém quiser:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~vanquirius/files/gens-rc3.3-opengl.tar.gz

Cheers

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> e ai Matheus sumido cara, blz?

 

Me mudei pra Floripa  :Very Happy: , mas estou sem internet ainda =/

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> apesar de ser meio averso a um metodo de compilação que nao seja o portage, tua dica fucnionoou, compilei na unha e foi de primeira

 

Pois é, e é bem capaz de que se voce simplesmente trocar o binario instalado pelo portage pelo que tu compilaste tudo funcione perfeitamente, poucos sao os emuladores que realmente precisam ser "instalados" "corretamente", que me lembre possivelmente soh os que usam plugins(meio que biblioteca) que devem dar "pau" como seria o caso do epsxe, pcsx, mupen64.

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> , so um relato, o zsnes, fica perfeito aqui, talvez ele deve usar opengl 

 

Sim, ele usa OpenGL  :Wink: , o Snes9X tambem tem opcao pra usar OpenGL por sinal soh que eh um binario diferente, osnes9x (soh eh criado se tuas use tiverem opengl) e eh outro bela opcao pra emular snes, pessoalmente eu curto por poder controlar perfeitamente a velocidade com que o jogo roda  :Smile: , pena nao ter uma gui integrada como o zsnes =/

Bom jogo  :Very Happy: 

----------

